# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Οι θεραπευτικές δυνάμεις της μουσικής

## kutchunie

Πολύ καλό βιβλίο. Δείχνει πως χρησημοποιούσαν οι αρχαίοι λαοί τη μουσική ως μέσω θεραπεία;, αλλά αποδυκνύει και πως όντως μπορουν να επιδράσουν θεραπευτικά τα ηχητικά κυμματα. Πολύ καλό

----------


## Gypsy Cello

συγγραφέας; εκδόσεις;

----------


## Macgyver

Βεβαια , εκκρινεται σεροτονινη με το ακουσμα αγαπημενης μουσικης .........

----------


## kutchunie

> συγγραφέας; εκδόσεις;


εκδόσεις fagotto συγγραφέας randall mclelan

----------


## philosopher

Η μουσικοθεραπεία βοηθάει πολύ

----------

